
Boost Your Memory Power with a 30-Second Eye Exercise - Memory - Lifehacker - AjJi
http://lifehacker.com/5331658/boost-your-memory-power-with-a-30+second-eye-exercise
======
michael_dorfman
Wow, that was a lot of dodgy quasi/pseudo-scientific claims packed into a
3-minute video. I wonder of how much of it actually holds up?

(Telling me that the ancient Greeks wore sprigs of rosemary in their hair on
exam days isn't much of a selling point, seeing as these are the same people
who tried to foretell the future through close examination of bird
entrails....)

